# Grass King vs Music Dragon



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2015)

[size=+2]*Grass King vs Music Dragon*[/size]



Grass King said:


> *Format:* 1 vs 1, Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> ...


*Grass King's active squad*

 *Tadpole* the female Poliwhirl <Water Absorb> @ King's Rock
 *Aglaia* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Shiny Stone
 *Ares* the male Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Moon Stone
 *Athena* the female Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Moon Stone
 *Acorn* the male Seedot <Early Bird> @ Leaf Stone
 *Igneous* the male Geodude <Rock Head> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kitsune* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Tournament Defeat* the male Sneasel <Keen Eye> @ Razor Claw
 *Espionage* the female Kecleon <Color Change> @ Leftovers
 *Elvis* the male Pansage <Gluttony> @ Leaf Stone


*Music Dragon's active squad*

 *Strawberry Macaroons* the female Swablu <Natural Cure>
 *Pravus* the male Steelix <Rock Head>
 *Doctor Proctor* the male Exeggcute <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
 *The Beast* the male Aerodactyl <Pressure>
 *Goach* the male Whiscash <Oblivious>
 *Enoch* the genderless Solrock <Levitate>
 *Parfenova* the female Spritzee <Aroma Veil>
 *King of Hearts* the male Sigilyph <Magic Guard>
 *Senpai* the male Luvdisc <Hydration>
 *Lillibeth* the female Spoink <Own Tempo>

*Command Order*


*Grass King* sends out
*Music Dragon* sends out and posts commands
*Grass King* posts commands


----------



## Grass King (Mar 9, 2015)

Kitsune, let's go!


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 10, 2015)

Hoohoo! Let's go, Lillibeth! Bust right through and come out on the other side of speed!

Okay, let's get started on our master plan. Open with Future Sight; this is an integral part of the strategy, so get it right! Then follow up with Power Gem, it hits for damage and helps you shoot gems more. Finally, end with Body Slam; it's more bouncy and is good exercise.

If you get targeted with a reflectable move, use Magic Coat. If you can't hit your target or your moves have somehow been disabled, fall back on Calm Mind. And whatever you do, don't embarrass me in front of the referee! Seducing the ref is _also_ an integral part of the strategy, okay?

*Future Sight / Magic Coat / Calm Mind ~ Power Gem / Magic Coat / Calm Mind ~ Body Slam / Magic Coat / Calm Mind*


----------



## Grass King (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay Kitsune, start off by frying her with an Inferno. Next wait until she's used Power Gem and Spite her. If she for some reason doesn't use Power Gem then use Dark Pulse. Finally finish off with another Inferno if your first one missed, otherwise use Ominous Wind. 
*
Inferno ~ (Wait +) Spite / Dark Pulse ~ Inferno / Ominous Wind*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 11, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Watching Lillibeth with distaste.
*Commands*: Inferno ~ Spite / Dark Pulse ~ Inferno / Ominous Wind

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth* 
*Ability*: Own Tempo
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Bouncing around excitedly.
*Commands*: Future Sight / Magic Coat / Calm Mind ~ Power Gem / Magic Coat / Calm Mind ~ Body Slam / Magic Coat / Calm Mind

------------------------------​
Boing. Boing. Boing.

Grass King and the referee stare at Music Dragon's sendout in disbelief. The sound from their nightmares echoes around them as Lillibeth enthusiastically bounces up and down on the spot, throwing herself pearl-first at the tiny Litwick punching bag that Music Dragon's holding up for her pre-battle workout. "_FLOAT LIKE A BUTTERFREE, STING LIKE A BEEDRILL!_" he screams, completely oblivious to everyone else's impatience to _get this battle started already_.

Hours later (or so it seems), a resounding _BANG_ finally echoes off the mountaintops as Lillibeth triumphs over her helpless foe. Music Dragon promptly whips out a Lampent punching bag from his backpack, but Kitsune has zero patience left for Lillibeth's antics. Stoking her internal flame, she plants her paws firmly into the ground and rears her head back as an orb of white-hot fire forms in her mouth. She releases it in front of her, where it hovers as she continues to breathe wispy tendrils of flame into it, watching it expand until suddenly the fire bursts outward, enveloping Lillibeth in a roaring inferno of blistering flame. The fire crackles, the Lampent punching bag pops, and Music Dragon jumps straight back, screaming "HOT! HOT! HOT!" as he dances from one foot to another, stamping out the two or three tiny, pathetic flames that managed to find their way to the grass beneath him. Horrible as his suffering must be, Lillibeth's is far worse; the Spoink too frantically hops from left to right, squealing in agony as the fire lashes relentlessly at her skin. Even after it finally burns itself out it leaves angry red welts all over her hide that throb painfully with every bounce.

At least there's no need for Lillibeth to get moving just yet. Slowing down her bouncing tempo, the Spoink stares off at some point just beyond her foe, pearl glowing light blue as she catches fragmented glimpses of the near future. Raising her tiny arms, she sends the energy in her pearl flying up past the mountaintops in a blue beam that disappears into the clouds. Lillibeth looks at Kitsune, and the Vulpix stares back at her and casually licks a forepaw, unimpressed. Fine, then. Lillibeth's pearl will tell a story of love and friendship, and Kitsune can see how she likes _that_. Her pearl lights up again, more fiercely this time, as she forces Rock-type energy from the stone below up her spring into it. With an extra-determined _sproing_, she leaps up and fires off a shimmering ray of pale pink light, which solidifies into a diamond shape with jagged edges that pierce into her foe's fur. Kitsune cries out in shock as the corners scrape up against her, wreaking havoc upon her perfectly-groomed fur. She is absolutely not going to stand for this level of disrespect. _Nobody_ messes with the fur. Kitsune glares vengefully at her opponent, her eyes turning flat black as her six tails slowly swish back and forth. Abruptly her tails stand up straight and a shadowy purple mists drifts from them, snaking its way forth to curl around Lillibeth's body. Its touch is clammy and cold, and her pearl dims a little as she shivers violently, suddenly not wanting to use that move again any time soon.

Kitsune isn't done yet, though. Her tails begin quivering again, summoning up a cold, dark wind that somehow barely ruffles her fur as it gusts forth. As it passes over her, Lillibeth feels an eerie sensation of hands tugging at her skin, her spring, her arms, and... no, not her pearl!! With an indignant squeal the Spoink hops forth, building up her momentum with a series of experimental bounces, each of which makes her wince as her burns throb again, but she won't give in! Gritting her teeth against the pain of her wounds, she tests herself with one last leap before flinging herself straight onto her target. Lillibeth prides herself on being bulkier than she looks (her muscles are the ones that will make the future bright, after all), and she manages to crush the smaller Vulpix straight down into the ground with her weight. Shaking the lingering horror of the ghostly curse aside, Lillibeth rolls off of her and resumes bouncing very slowly on the spot, a gleeful grin spreading across her face as she notices how Kitsune seems unable to get her limbs to respond even to get back to her feet.

------------------------------​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Cursing her unresponsive legs. Future Sight pending (1 more action). Severely paralyzed (25% chance of failure for attacks requiring a lot of movement).
*Used*: Inferno ~ Spite ~ Ominous Wind

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth* 
*Ability*: Own Tempo
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Wishing she could hop about more joyously. Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty on attacks requiring a lot of movement). Power Gem Spited.
*Used*: Future Sight ~ Power Gem ~ Body Slam

*Arena Status*

Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

Kitsune's Health: 100% - 12% (Power Gem) - 5% (Body Slam) = 83%
Kitsune's Energy: 100% - 4% (Inferno) - 4% (Spite) - 3% (Ominous Wind) = 89%
Lillibeth's Health: 100% - 14% (Inferno) - 9% (Ominous Wind) - 3% (burn) = 74%
Lillibeth's Energy:  100% - 6% (Future Sight) - 4% (Power Gem) - 5% (Body Slam) = 85%

*Notes*

 Poor Lillibeth can't take a break from bouncing to nurse her burn, or her heart will stop. :'( A tragic tale.
 Body Slam paralyzed Kitsune. Her failure chance will go down by 2% on each action that she is not fully paralyzed. Her speed will gradually increase to its normal level as her failure chance decreases.
*Grass King* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 11, 2015)

No! Not that! Not the " Boing Boing Boing"! (This has given me a great idea for another battle arena though.)

Kitsune, we must stop the bouncing at all costs! Since you burned her, lets go with a triple Hex. If you can't use Hex then use Ominous Wind. If she's protecting then use Howl.

*Hex / Ominous Wind / Howl ~ Hex / Ominous Wind / Howl ~ Hex / Ominous Wind / Howl*


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 11, 2015)

Aha! It seems we've found their weakness: boing noises! I'll make a note of that, it will come in handy in the future.

But now, Lillibeth, it is time to enact the first part of our master plan! Remember your training: to _defeat_ Vulpix, you must _become_ Vulpix. Yes! It makes perfect sense! For how can you lose to your enemy if you _are_ the enemy? Don't you see? Even if we lose, we win! They called me a fool at the academy... but _we'll show them!_

Study your opponent. The first thing that comes to mind is that she is not burning! A Vulpix does not burn, oh no! So neither must you! Use Heal Bell to rid yourself of your burn and become a little bit more like her.

You'll also notice that your opponent is holding a Fire Stone. We Covet it, yes we do! If you can get your hands on it, you will in fact be even _more_ of a Vulpix than she is! Take it, take it for glory! If you can't convince her to give up her Fire Stone, try using the "please help me, there's something wrong with my trainer" plea. I've seen you do that before, it usually works.

And now, you should be ready to get into character! Role Play and become your enemy! Become _victory_!

*Heal Bell ~ Covet ~ Role Play*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 14, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Cursing her unresponsive legs. Future Sight pending (1 more action). Severely paralyzed (25% chance of failure for attacks requiring a lot of movement).
*Commands*: Hex / Ominous Wind / Howl ~ Hex / Ominous Wind / Howl ~ Hex / Ominous Wind / Howl

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth* 
*Ability*: Own Tempo
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Wishing she could hop about more joyously. Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty on attacks requiring a lot of movement). Power Gem Spited.
*Commands*: Heal Bell ~ Covet ~ Role Play

------------------------------​
Man, this burn is really harshing Lillibeth's buzz. Her bouncing buzz. With each contraction of her spring the pain flares up, and this just will not do. The Spoink shakes her head as she continues to hop straight up and down, jangling the pearl that sits atop it. Her bouncing is kind of clumsy, so the sound isn't very delicate, but it does the job; as the sound washes over her, the red welts on her skin start to fade, until her skin is as pristine and unmarked as the surface of a brand new punching bag ready to be busted right through. Much better. Giving herself an _oink_ of approval, Lillibeth turns to face her opponent... and immediately wishes she hadn't. The Vulpix's eyes seem to have grown twice their size, radiating eerie purple flames as her pupils glow a hellish red colour. She mutters something under her breath and again her six tails stand straight up, curls of dark energy trailing out of them to wrap Lillibeth in their chilling grasp. The Spoink wriggles uselessly against them, overcome by a feeling of cold dread as the mist squeezes her tighter and tighter, until it abruptly disappears as quickly as it came, leaving her shivering and terrified. As she struggles to collect herself, a familiar-looking pillar of blue light shoots down from the clouds to strike exactly the spot where Kitsune now stands, engulfing her in psychic energy that twists and stretches her body as she howls in pain.

Desperate for some trace of warmth, Lillibeth finds her eyes drawn to the Fire Stone hanging around Kitsune's neck. Resonating with the other evolution stones buried in the mountains, the stone is positively radiating light and heat, and Lillibeth decides that she must have it. Widening her eyes and tilting her head slightly to the side, she slowly boings up to her foe, her pearl taking on a rosy glow. "That stone... it would go so well with my pearl! See, they were meant to go together!" Kitsune just stares at her, unfazed, so Lillibeth ups her game a little.

"_Pleeeeeease_ can I have it... please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please..."

Lillibeth begs and pleads and jabs her opponent repeatedly with her stylus until Kitsune finally pops, forced to shake the Fire Stone off her neck and reluctantly paw it over to Lillibeth in the name of fashion. Lillibeth employs just a liiiittle bit of psychic trickery to tie the string and perch the stone jauntily around her pearl, before gleefully ramming it into the Vulpix with a loud _smack_. It leaves a large circular mark with a Fire Stone-shaped depression in it on the Vulpix's fur, and Lillibeth giggles to herself as she bounces off before Kitsune can swipe her stone back.

Kitsune curses her opponent under her breath, feeling herself go red under her fur in embarrassment at being so utterly taken in. Surely there must have been some sort of vile devilry at work here... but Kitsune has access to ghostly powers of her own, and she's going to make Lillibeth pay for humiliating her like this! Overflowing with a burning desire for revenge, Kitsune throws back her head and howls, the sound echoing ominously about the mountaintops. With her right forepaw she draws one, two, three sigils into the dirt and touches each delicately with her nose, imbuing them with ghostly power. The temperature seems to drop several degrees as the shapes rise from the ground and rush toward their target, circling around the Spoink as they stretch and contort and triple in size. Kitsune chuckles darkly to herself at Lillibeth's terrified squeals as the ghostly sigils close in on her, exuding a coldness that even the Fire Stone can't keep at bay. She doesn't really know what goes on in there for the next few seconds (she's not _that_ good with her occult powers... yet), but it surely can't be good.

Trembling and drenched in a cold sweat, Lillibeth lies awkwardly on her side, spring coiling and uncoiling uselessly. This battle's really taking its toll on her; those angry spirits seem to have sapped away even her will to bounce. Maybe she should just stay down... But then on the sidelines, Music Dragon stomps his foot, a manic look in his eyes, and screams out, "_YOUR SWEAT WILL ONLY MAKE YOU STRONGER!!!_"

The Spoink's pearl involuntarily lights up. It's true! Her trainer's right! She can't give up now! Filled with renewed determination, Lillibeth drags herself upright to study her opponent, as more of her trainer's words echo through her head.

_To_ defeat _Vulpix, you must_ become _Vulpix_!
_Defending is the best attack! Do it!_

Surely Kitsune can't hurt Lillibeth if she, too, masters the occult! It's brilliant! Lillibeth's pearl glows with psychic energy and the rest of the world disappears from around her as she concentrates on discerning her opponent's aura. Her body subconsciously continues to bounce to keep her heart beating, but the bouncing dwindles down to a much slower, almost hypnotic rate. Without really thinking about it she licks one of her hands and attempts to drag it down her face, but finds herself unable to reach. Her mind is filled with thoughts of curses, and revenge, and other generic Vulpix things, and her Fire Stone shimmers more brightly than before as her skin begins radiating heat. The one thing she doesn't copy is her opponent's struggle to concentrate as her muscles twitch and spasm uncontrollably beneath her until she ends up splayed on all fours on the ground, all thoughts of curses temporarily forgotten.

------------------------------​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Sputtering out unspeakable words at her useless muscles. Severely paralyzed (21% chance of failure for attacks requiring a lot of movement).
*Used*: Hex ~ Hex ~ [paralyzed]

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Own Tempo Flash Fire
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Swaying her imaginary six tails in the wind. Power Gem Spited.
*Used*: Heal Bell ~ Covet ~ Role Play

*Arena Status*

Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

Kitsune's Health: 83% - 15% (Future Sight) - 6% (Covet) = 62%
Kitsune's Energy: 89% - 3% (Hex) - 3% (Hex) = 83%
Lillibeth's Health: 74% - 9% (Hex) - 9% (Hex) = 56%
Lillibeth's Energy:  85% - 4% (Heal Bell) - 4% (Covet) - 3% (Role Play) = 74%

*Notes*

 Featuring even more shoehorned Super Training references! And a truly heartwarming scene between Lillibeth and her trainer.
 Uhh I totally forgot to write Future Sight into the narrative so I just kind of shoved that one sentence in there because there was just nowhere nice to put it. (The original end of the sentence was "[...] where Kitsune now stands, and probably causes her pain or something.")
 Kitsune got a really bad paralysis roll on the third action, so she wasn't able to concentrate well enough to use Hex even though it didn't require movement.
 Sorry this one was a little slow! It is SHOW WEEK so for a while my reffings will be either really slow or nonexistent. I should be back by next Sunday unless I literally break a leg or some other stage adage.
 *Music Dragon* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 14, 2015)

Spectacular! To complete a Role Play in so little time! You might just be a natural at this!

Okay, Lillibeth, let's start off with a Future Sight. That's a traditional Vulpix move. They are a very spiritual people, as everyone knows.

After that, it's time for the _second_ part of our master plan. The first part was for you to become a Vulpix; the second part is for your enemy to become a Spoink! Ahaha! It's brilliant! If _you're_ the Vulpix and _she's_ the Spoink, that makes us win if we lose and lose if we win! And then all we have to do is lose, and we win! Ahaha!

Use your Psychic powers to transform your enemy into a pig!

... What? What do you mean, you can't do that? Come on! Let me see that ultimate move!

... Look, this works, okay? This is definitely something you can do with Psychic. I'm like 99% certain there's a precedent for it somewhere in the ASB Archives. It's gonna work. This _is_ good. Yes. Okay. Let's do this. It'll work.

Use Psychic to break into your opponent's mind and scramble everything up in there until she thinks she's a pig. How hard can it be? What kind of discount Vulpix are you anyway if you can't even brainwash people, huh? Do it!

Oh, and one last thing: some conditionals. If you get targeted with a status move at any point, bounce it right back with Magic Coat. Your soft, fluffy, furry Magic Coat... mm... And if you're unable to target your opponent with Psychic for whatever reason, use Splash instead to make lots of boing noises. Lots of them. Lots and lots. I will help out with some boing noises of my own!

*Future Sight / Magic Coat ~ Psychic (turn enemy into a pig) / Magic Coat / Splash ~ Psychic (turn enemy into a pig) / Magic Coat / Splash*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 17, 2015)

Since I'm busy this week and wouldn't be able to post a reffing anyway, this isn't really an actual DQ warning but like a *~gentle reminder~ for Grass King*, 48 hours.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay Kitsune, Disable then double Dark Pulse!
*
Disable ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 22, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Sputtering out unspeakable words at her useless muscles. Severely paralyzed (21% chance of failure for attacks requiring a lot of movement).
*Commands*: Disable ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Own Tempo Flash Fire
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Swaying her imaginary six tails in the wind. Power Gem Spited.
*Commands*: Future Sight / Magic Coat ~ Psychic / Magic Coat / Splash ~ Psychic / Magic Coat / Splash

------------------------------​
Swish. Swish. Swish.

Kitsune looks on in disgust as her foe attempts to sway her non-existent foxtails by shaking her butt in a most ridiculous fashion and then proceeds to cycle through a series of frankly insulting poses that are not elegant or Vulpix-like in the slightest. This display is absolutely disrespectful to her species (which, she might add, was discovered long before Lillibeth's) and Kitsune decides that it must be punished. Her eyes glint almost imperceptibly blue as she focuses on her foe, preparing herself to probe Lillibeth's mind and stop this behaviour — but instead of squealing in horror and reverting to her normal self at once, Lillibeth lets out a giggle that she quickly covers up with an attempt at a purr, her fur sparkling with a glimmering sheen that even a Vulpix of Kitsune's caliber cannot hope to achieve. And then Kitsune finds her own mind invaded, the bright blue glow of her eyes turning inward, and suddenly she's overcome with the nagging feeling of having forgotten something important. She's not sure what it is, but something's just... missing, leaving a hole in her memory where she's certain there was something before.

Well, no matter. Bowing her head, the Vulpix closes her eyes and concentrates on forcing the void in her mind outward, where it manifests physically as waves of purple energy. The waves compress and expand, eerily squeezing their way through the air to connect with Lillibeth's pearl. Lillibeth squeals and covers her eyes, her Vulpix facade temporarily forgotten as the cold and clammy dark energy washes over her, filling her mind with negative and distinctly un-bouncy thoughts. She soon regains her composure, however, and meeting Kitsune's eyes the Spoink launches a mental assault of her own, prodding at a neuron here and a synapse there, and... whoops! She didn't mean to hit the brain stem so hard there... geez. Lillibeth shudders. That's gotta hurt.

And hurt it does, but instead of cursing loudly in response to the pain, Kitsune feels the strangest urge to... to... Oink. Snort. Snuffle. She bobs her tails slowly up and down, imitating the Spoink's bouncing movements, and... what on earth is going on here?! Shaking her head vigorously to clear her mind, the Vulpix focuses hard to summon up the worst thoughts she can muster. Gross, sticky mud that oozes all over her tail spring, making it hard to keep bouncing. Losing her precious pearl. Watching her trainer eat bacon— wait, what? Since when does Kitsune mind when her trainer eats bacon? That tiny objection in her mind is soon quieted, however, as Lillibeth recovers herself enough to intrude upon her mind again, a bit more carefully this time, and Kitsune resigns herself to a life of carefree pigdom...

------------------------------​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 36%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Oink oink oink _snooooort_. Severely paralyzed (17% chance of failure for attacks requiring a lot of movement). Hex disabled (2 more actions).
*Used*: Disable ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Own Tempo Flash Fire
*Health*: 32%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: [redacted curse words]. Power Gem Spited.
*Used*: Magic Coat ~ Psychic (crit) ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

Kitsune's Health: 62% - 15% (Psychic) - 11% (Psychic) = 36%
Kitsune's Energy: 83% - 4% (Disable) - 4% (Dark Pulse) - 4% (Dark Pulse) = 71%
Lillibeth's Health: 56% - 12% (Dark Pulse) - 12% (Dark Pulse) = 32%
Lillibeth's Energy:  74% - 3% (Magic Coat) - 4% (Psychic) - 4% (Psychic) = 63%

*Notes*

 I'm back! Sorry for the delay. And sorry about like, writing and stuff. I'm still pretty tired but I wanted to get you guys your reffing quickly.
 Kitsune rolled for paralysis on the second action, but the roll wasn't too bad and she didn't need to move to use Dark Pulse, so all it really did was stop her paralysis chance from decreasing that action. (I also didn't remember to write it into the flavour until a while later so I decided to just not.)
 Lillibeth's first Psychic was a crit.
 Kitsune's newly-found conviction that she is a supreme oinker is for flavour purposes only. I thought it'd be fun to go along with.
 *Grass King* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay Kitsune, spam Dark Pulse! If she protects then use Howl. If she isn't protecting, but you can't use Dark Pulse, then use Ominous Wind.
*
Dark Pulse / Howl / Ominous Wind ~ Dark Pulse / Howl / Ominous Wind ~ Dark Pulse / Howl / Ominous Wind*


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, Lillibeth, it looks like they're going for broke with Dark Pulse. I want you to bounce it right back with that glossy glossy fur of yours, so use *Mirror Coat*! This is looking to be the final round; I'm not sure if I'm rooting for the Vulpix or the Spoink anymore, but either way:

Double it! Double it alllll!

*Mirror Coat ~ Mirror Coat ~ Mirror Coat*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 24, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 36%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Oink oink oink _snooooort_. Severely paralyzed (17% chance of failure for attacks requiring a lot of movement). Hex disabled (2 more actions).
*Commands*: Dark Pulse / Howl / Ominous Wind ~ Dark Pulse / Howl / Ominous Wind ~ Dark Pulse / Howl / Ominous Wind

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Own Tempo Flash Fire
*Health*: 32%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: [redacted curse words]. Power Gem Spited.
*Commands*: Mirror Coat ~ Mirror Coat ~ Mirror Coat

------------------------------​
"_ATTACK IS THE BEST DEFENSE! DO IT!_"

Music Dragon's manic grin is making Kitsune a little nervous, but despite his words Lillibeth doesn't seem about to attack, so the Vulpix gets right to it. Another image of roasted pig with an apple sticking out of its mouth swims in her mind, and this time she doesn't question it but simply beams the essence of her thoughts outward, the air perceptibly cooling from the influx of negative energy. The pulses of black energy strike against the sheen of Lillibeth's soft fur, and Kitsune can't help feeling a little jealous, but this isn't any ordinary sparkle: as the darkness passes through it, Lillibeth's fur glows even more brightly until it's almost blinding. With an uncharacteristic howl, the Spoink releases everything she's taken in in a devastating swirl of rainbow light that buffets Kitsune backwards into an inconveniently-placed rock.

Panting heavily, Lillibeth grits her teeth and braces herself for yet another assault. This one had better be the last, or she's going to place a particularly nasty hex on her trainer later...! The Spoink screws her eyes shut in concentration as the final wave of dark energy overwhelms her, collecting energy to fuel her attack that makes her fur stand up on end before she lets loose a blast of sparkling light that cuts through the darkness to strike her foe. Fox stares at pig, or pig stares at fox, or fox stares at pig staring at pig staring at fox, both at the end of their rope, but finally it's Kitsune who gives in, closing her eyes and slumping to her side with a last defeated _oink_.

------------------------------​
*Grass King*

*Kitsune*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: V(x (oo) x)V
*Used*: Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Music Dragon*

*Lillibeth*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Own Tempo Flash Fire
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Exhausted, but victorious.
*Used*: Mirror Coat ~ Mirror Coat

*Arena Status*

Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

Kitsune's Health: 36% - 24% (Mirror Coat) - 24% (Mirror Coat) = 0%
Kitsune's Energy: 71% - 4% (Dark Pulse) - 4% (Dark Pulse) = 63%
Lillibeth's Health: 32% - 12% (Dark Pulse) - 12% (Dark Pulse) = 8%
Lillibeth's Energy: 63% - 12% (Mirror Coat) - 12% (Mirror Coat) = 39%

*Notes*

 Ugggh sorry you guys. :( I'm just not feeling it right now and I don't think that's going to change any time within the DQ period. Please let me know if you see anything wrong with the reffing.
 MD wins! He gets $8 and Lillibeth gets 2 exp. Grass King gets $4, and Kitsune gets 1 exp and can now evolve. I get $5.


----------

